
BSI OSS Information Security Management System - based2
http://verinice.org/
======
based2
[http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Security-
Management-V...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Security-Management-
Verinice-1-12-erschienen-3112600.html)

[https://github.com/SerNet/verinice](https://github.com/SerNet/verinice)

